# banks county



## hoochman2 (Nov 1, 2010)

just wanted to know if any one else is seeing anything we have no acorns and we are seeing no deer hope things get better


----------



## bml (Nov 1, 2010)

Finally found a place to take my boys hunting, and it's  here in Banks County. I sure hope they are moving this weekend.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 2, 2010)

Heard of some wild hogs in the Martin Bridge area.  Would be happy to get some bacon to wrap my deer backstraps in!

Went saturday evening and saw nothing but a skunk that decided to camp out under my stand until well after dark.  Was not getting down while he was there.

Going this weekend, should be getting a little better with the rut coming and colder weather upon us.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone else have a acorn problem ive hunted this property since 2005 and never seen it like this


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well today should be a good evening to hunt. Got in the stand about 10 mins ago. Jumped two coming through the pasture to my box stand they were hanging out behind it. I jumped one the other evening at the same place so I guess I'm going to have to change tactics. But I don't believe my white oaks are doing much at all but the deer seem to be tearing up my food plot. I will chime back in after a while. Hopefully the rain will hold off a while.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 5, 2010)

I dont know how your evening ended but that sure was a fine buck you killed earlier did you find out how old he was great job!


----------



## linefuse (Nov 6, 2010)

Mike I hunt right next to you and I cant believe how few acorns we have now. A month ago they were everywhere. 3 of us hunted this morning and saw 1 doe.


----------



## linefuse (Nov 6, 2010)

Hogs in Martin Bridge Rd. area?? I did have one in the pasture we were feeding out that we caught when it was about a week old. Hes about 200 lbs now. But I had sevaral people stop and tell me they a wild hog in my pasture. lol


----------



## Xeroid (Nov 6, 2010)

My son got 2 last weekend in the southern end of the county.  We've seen deer every day but 1 that I've taken him hunting.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 6, 2010)

Well the other evening didn't go so well. The past couple of evenings I've been hunting my food plot, both times I jump deer either in the food plot or behind my box stand so this evening I went up on the hardwood ridge with the rattlin bag. I didn't have no luck on my first session of rattling but about half way through my second session I dropped my rattle bag and it went banging down to the ground, but about 10 minutes later I heard one coming. Finally put the scope on him and it would have been a nice 8 pointer. Prob 16" wide and a little taller than that 9 I shot With good mass in his bases but he was broke off about an 1" past his right g2. He was atleast 3.5 but could have been older, had a massive body and a swayed back.  Needless to say I let him walk hoping to get a hold of the one that broke him off. Oh his neck was pretty swollen and his hocks pitch black. He couldnt get enough of that doe estrous I had laying around.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 6, 2010)

hoochman2 said:


> I dont know how your evening ended but that sure was a fine buck you killed earlier did you find out how old he was great job!



I appreciate it, it was my pb, but no I haven't talked to the fella who's mounting it to see if he's pulled the jaw bone.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 6, 2010)

Got this one behind the house on Damascus Rd (Hwy 184).  Nothing great, looked better from the side when he was walking across the field.  Still, my first buck in a couple of years and meat in the freezer.  Now I'll be waiting on the big boy I goofed on last year (and I know he's here, seen him over the summer with some other big ones).  Only my 3rd time getting to hunt this season.  Saw 3 my first trip, none the second, and 2 today.
Most acorns have dropped already.  These 2 deer today were grazing through the field around 6:40


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 7, 2010)

Well congrats on a nice buck beginnersluck. Love the tall rack. Those genes arent running around my neck of the woods.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 7, 2010)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Well congrats on a nice buck beginnersluck. Love the tall rack. Those genes arent running around my neck of the woods.



These genes are running rampant around here.  My neighbor shot a tall 12 that was palmated but had an identical rack other than points.  I have seen a few like that with racks that would be pretty nice if they were just wider.  I also have a few wide 8's and 10's running around.  Last year I had a huge one, at least a 10, that I messed up on.  It was 3 days before the end of the season and I didn't see him anymore until this summer.  His rack was tall, but it passed the tip of his nose by a good 3 inches.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 8, 2010)

great job beginnersluck we hunted this weekend and only saw three does looking like its going to be a poor year this year for us but im still getting deer on the game cam so there is hope


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 8, 2010)

i almost forgot i found some hog rubs and a lot of rooting this weekend to i hope these hogs dont stay around


----------



## ssmith (Nov 8, 2010)

*Last Friday*

Have hunted more than usual this year and seeing fewer deer for whatever reason. Friday morning around 7:45 had four does come in-shot one. On Tuesday-of that week had a deer breathing heavy in thick brush never came out.
Last year shot 9pointer on the 15th of November.


----------



## 07FLH (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice deer beginnersluck,see those same type racks on bucks around Hollingsworth where I hunt.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 10, 2010)

This was in Stephens, not Banks, but FWIW I saw a small 6 point dogging a doe on my way to work this morning.  Came right out of a pine thicket and ran down the right of way of HWY 106.  It's about to be ON!!!


----------



## 07FLH (Nov 10, 2010)

I got some land across from the apple house auction,between it and Line Baptist church.Just seeing a few does right now and some buck sign but no bucks in the daytime.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I went Wednesday evening with no luck. I hunted over
my food plot, but the neighbors did decide to ride there horses through the woods about 100 yards or so from mh plot so that may have been the reason.  A buddy of mine killed a decent little eight this morning. He said it was by itself, but that it's hocks were black as could be so who knows. Hoping to get in the wood this evening if I can get off work in time.


----------



## ssmith (Nov 15, 2010)

*Where are the deer*

Hunted Friday morning and only saw a doe and yearling trotting past- went saturday morning-beautiful-no wind-cold- saw nothing-getting discouraged-maybe not enough acorns or something


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 15, 2010)

two of us hunted saturday morning we saw one doe and two turkeys its not looking good in banks county this year we are not even hearing many shots atound us


----------



## ssmith (Nov 17, 2010)

*Rut starting?*

Had three does come through back yard this morning moving fast- then a young buck behind them- maybe things are beginning to happen


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 17, 2010)

ssmith said:


> Had three does come through back yard this morning moving fast- then a young buck behind them- maybe things are beginning to happen


Right in time...I'm off all next week, but I'm having my wisdom teeth cut out this Friday.  Think it will hurt to shoot a .270 WSM?  Oh well!


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 18, 2010)

Coming back home from Gainesville, I saw several deer around 5:30.  Close to the airport in Baldwin, I saw a huge doe in the field...biggg body, thought it was a buck to start with, but no headgear.  Watching it from the edge of the woods just into the field was another big deer.  Couldn't tell what it was, as it was too far away and I was driving by.  Then saw 7 on the hill on 441 just below the Baldwin gazebo.  Turned onto 105 and saw several more coming out of the woodline into a field just before Leatherwood Church.  They were out and about.  Should be getting good soon!


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 20, 2010)

three of us hunted saturday untill 1:00 and we saw nothing getting frustrated with it something has to show up soon any one else hunt this weekend?


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 20, 2010)

I hunt near Banks Crossing, saw a spike today at 7:40 am.


----------



## yonceyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

I hunt in banks co. Gillsville area and the last couple of days have been real slow its like the deer have went in a hole somewhere.Who knows maybe they get fired up preety quick.probally moving mid day with this moon.


----------



## 07FLH (Nov 21, 2010)

Seems like it is on here.Sat. around 11am ,neighbor saw an eight point cross the road about 50yds. from my house with his tounge hanging out after a doe,called and told me,I went straight to the woods,never saw that buck but did see 4pt,and 4 does,does were running around like something was after them but never saw anythig else.Found 5 fresh scrapes.Talked to my neighbor later,he said right above his house he saw a bigger buck and 4 does but he couldn't get on them.This is the most rut action we've seen in our area.


----------



## 07FLH (Nov 22, 2010)

7:55pm tonight look out window and see a doe in the yard with a nice 8pt following,looked about 3,1/2, about 14-15 in. inside,and a 1,1/2 spike following him.When the spike tried to get close the 8pt would just turn and act like he was going after him and the spike would start backing up.Watched them for about 20min. then the neighbors dog started barking and they headed back to the woods.Was cool to watch,to bad it was already dark.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pretty rough on my end. Hunted a few times  this week. Seen a doe one evening, two button heads one morning, and nothing yesterday evening. Going to hit it up in the am. Found out my neighbor killed my 2.5 yr old 8 pointer the other week. Said he thought it was bigger or he would have never shot him. I passed him up opening morning and just filmed him. Oh well there is a couple more hanging around somewhere. Hoping to fill my buck tag this week with thanksgiving break.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 25, 2010)

Well this morning is looking right from a weather stand point. Got in the stand about 6:40 this morning with a light drizzle. Hunting over my food plot where a let a hoss slip by late yesterday evening. He looked to be every bit of 17" wide with prob 8" g2's. I couldn't really count points.  I was packing up my bag when I looked down the food plot I seen a massive body about 1/4 way across the food plot almost at the bottom end. By the time I got the gun out the window he was over half way across and on a steady walk. (food plot is about 15 yards wide and 185 yards long). I could have probably squeezed one off right as he got in the woods but I decided not to. Pretty sure he will be back. He had to be just cruising looking for does bc he never once stopped to eat.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 27, 2010)

didn't see a thing yesterday evening...this morning took a buddy and he saw a small six point and two does.  He shot a doe.  I didn't see anything where I was, overlooking a creek bottom, but I heard a lot of commotion in the thick stuff.  couldn't tell what it was, but in my head it was a huge buck dogging a hot doe!!


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 27, 2010)

me and my 9 year old saw a nice 8 pt this morning but he got excited and could get the buck in his scope he was very disapointed because its been a tough year for him this year


----------



## yonceyboy (Nov 27, 2010)

killed a3.5 yr. old 6pt this a.m. around 9.He was laid up with a doe and she got up and went to moving he was trying to cut her off.He was limping preety bad I think he had been hit by a car.150 yard shot 7mm08 high in the shoulder drt.Still not seeing alot on the stand but looking at the road sign I think they're doing most of the runing at night.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 28, 2010)

yonceyboy said:


> killed a3.5 yr. old 6pt this a.m. around 9.He was laid up with a doe and she got up and went to moving he was trying to cut her off.He was limping preety bad I think he had been hit by a car.150 yard shot 7mm08 high in the shoulder drt.Still not seeing alot on the stand but looking at the road sign I think they're doing most of the runing at night.



Yup...I cant understand it either.  I'm getting a lot of pics of bucks at night but seeing zilch in the day!! I'm seeing plenty of does in the day but no horns, a very bizarre year!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well had a pretty good hunt this evening. Got out there about 4:00 since I had to finish watching the falcons game. I already had my
two button heads in the food plot. Amazingly I got in the box blind un noticed. About thirty minutes later the big broke off six came out and let me film him for about 10 minutes. He left then the button heads soon followed. About 5:20 the button heads were back and then gone by 5:30. Then I watched two mega does come out right at dark and eat for a little while. Best hunt I've had since  late October.


----------



## fatbeeman (Nov 28, 2010)

*lula*

been hunting last few days not much movement. last week shot small doe. in freezer{ with re loaded cast bullet} 35 rem
 need a good place to hunt. any body need a hunting buddy? I am old man.
 Don


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 2, 2010)

anybody been hunting in banks county the last few days


----------



## linefuse (Dec 4, 2010)

U killed a decent 8 pointer last Sunday and monday I saw an 8 and a 6 chasing a doe. Ive only seen one doe since then. Just came out of the woods. Didnt see anything this morning.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 4, 2010)

no we didnt kill no 8 pt we saw a good 8 pt and my  9 year old son could not get it in his scope. we havent seen nothing since then but i did here some shooting over your way this morning


----------



## linefuse (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah that was on the other side of us. Ive killed a decent 8 pointer but thats all weve shot over here. Ive been off all week and havent seen a deer since Monday. Its been horrible!! When will you be over there again? Ill come over and see you. You need tp come over to the house. Ill show you the 10 pointer my dad killed here last yr. Do you park at Scotts house or at the gate?


----------



## bowhunter121 (Dec 6, 2010)

We have been hunting in Banks county about 4 miles from Lula and aint seen nothing since bow season but getting a lot of pictures on the trail cams....just not given us a pattern to go on they come in at midnight then nothing for 2 or 3 days then they come in late evening or early morning. Dont understand whats going on.


----------



## fatbeeman (Dec 6, 2010)

*lula*

I been hunting just past pine hills golf course.haven't seen any thing for last week did get small buck little over a week ago. the dogs barking all nite here so there running at nite.
Don


----------



## beginnersluck (Dec 6, 2010)

saw several this evening about 5:45 on my way to baldwin up hwy 105.  Almost took out a big fat doe with the F-250.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 12, 2010)

three of us hunted saturday morning we saw one doe and thats it we saw a lot of deer on the road driving down ant one else have any luck


----------



## ssmith (Dec 13, 2010)

*Finally Some Success*

Went out last Friday at 10:30 am instead of early morning as I had a cold and wanted to wait till it warmed up a bit.
Sitting in stand for ten minutes when heard a noise. A doe came out-picked me up and stamped for a while.I  heard a noise way back behind her and it was a buck. Not moving,the doe finally went on. When the buck went behind a bush, I moved my rifle over into position. Shot a seven pointer. Quickest hunt I have ever had.He dropped in front of me in thirty yards.


----------



## GAcarver (Dec 13, 2010)

Had two does walk with in 15 yards of me (on the ground) friday evening, had found some good buck sign but he didn't show.


----------



## beginnersluck (Dec 13, 2010)

congrats ssmith...nice buck.  Meat in the freezer


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 14, 2010)

nice buck ssmith


----------



## fatbeeman (Dec 15, 2010)

*ss smith*

wish I have that luck, nice going
Don


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well I busted a doe a few days ago. Back at this pm to try an get a wall hanger. So far shot two does and the nine pt off my 100 acres. Letting the rest of the does walk but may possibly bust a buck if he is big enough. Seen a monster the other night crossing the road. He was every bit of 18-19" wide. His tines probably weren't but 8". Not sure of points but he was atleast an 8 if not a 10. Good luck fellas, we only got about 15 more days or so to get er' done!!


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 22, 2010)

going to give it another try thursday maybe things will turn around


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 24, 2010)

saw three coyotes thursday morning this maybe why we have not been seeing many deer this year


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah the yotes are pretty bad around here. I'm going to give it a shot in the snow for a couple of hours. It's looking thick and still coming down. I'd like to track one in the snow even though I usually don't have to. Not too many days left to get it done.


----------



## hoochman2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well we didnt get to go on the last day . How about anybody else. I sure hope we have more acorns next year!


----------

